# Siedler 2 DNG - Mauszeiger



## Airmax90 (25. April 2010)

Hi,

hab mir vor kurzem das oben erwähnte Spiel gekauft und habe nun ein problem mit der maus. Und zwar muss ich wenn ich ein symbol/button etc. klicken will mit der maus immer ein stückchen weiter oben zielen, d.h. ich muss nicht auf den schalter klicken  sondern ungefähr nen halben cm darüber. Das ist ziemlich nervig und verhindert den spielfluss stark. Hab erst gedacht das wär ein problem mit der auflösung (1248x1024) und habs dann noch auf meinem notebook probiert (720p auflösung) aber da wars das gleiche problem. Hattet ihr auch diesen fehler oder habt ihr ne ahnung wie man das beheben kann? Google hat mich auch nicht weiter gebracht...

Danke schonmal im voraus!

mfg, Philipp


----------



## nikiburstr8x (25. April 2010)

Vllt. verwendest du den "Hardware-Mauszeiger" dazu müsste es in den Optionen ne Schalfläche geben - deaktivere das mal. Hatte mal in Geheimakte 2 Probleme mit dem Mauszeiger, der hat einfach "nachgezogen", als ich dann diesen Modus deaktiviert hatte, lief der Mauszeiger wieder normal.


----------



## Hans-the-Freak (25. April 2010)

Hab auch das selbe Problem bei mir hilft es wenn ich die Auflösung änder und denn wieder zurückänder.


----------

